# Shuttercount Now Available for Windows



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 28, 2014)

```
<div style="float: right; margin:0 0 76px 0px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=17118">Tweet</a></div>
<p><span style="color: #222222;">From Dire Studio:</span></p>
<p><span style="color: #222222;">ShutterCount displays the number of shutter actuations (the shutter count) of your Canon EOS digital camera. The shutter count is read directly from a USB-connected camera, and thus provides accurate numbers that are not attainable with simple EXIF-based methods.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">With ShutterCount you can easily check whether a newly purchased camera is really new, or check how heavily used a pre-owned item is. And you can save a trip to a Canon Service Center by doing the reading for yourself.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">The app provides unlimited readings for an unlimited number of cameras, so you can freely track actual camera usage. Even if you work for a rental house or just lend a camera to a friend.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">ShutterCount only displays the shutter count for still photos – video clips recorded are not included in the number. For a separate mirror movement reading (that includes videos) you should consult an authorized Canon Service Center.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">History logging allows you to track camera usage. Logs are stored in CSV format that can be imported into Apple’s Numbers or Microsoft Excel for further processing. History logging is not available on Windows.</span></p>
<p><!--more--><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;">Note: for the best compatibility with your camera it is recommended to upgrade the camera’s firmware to the latest available version.</b><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;">WiFi on the EOS 6D and 70D must be turned off as it blocks the USB port when turned on!</b><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Supported cameras:</span></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS-1D C (requires firmware 1.1.3 or later for correct serial number display)</li>
<li>Canon EOS-1D Mark IV</li>
<li>Canon EOS-1D X</li>
<li>Canon EOS 5D Mark II</li>
<li>Canon EOS 5D Mark III (requires firmware 1.2.1 or later for correct serial number display)</li>
<li>Canon EOS 6D</li>
<li>Canon EOS 7D</li>
<li>Canon EOS 50D</li>
<li>Canon EOS 60D</li>
<li>Canon EOS 70D</li>
<li>Canon EOS 100D / Rebel SL1 / Kiss X7</li>
<li>Canon EOS 500D / Rebel T1i / Kiss X3</li>
<li>Canon EOS 550D / Rebel T2i / Kiss X4</li>
<li>Canon EOS 600D / Rebel T3i / Kiss X5</li>
<li>Canon EOS 650D / Rebel T4i / Kiss X6i</li>
<li>Canon EOS 700D / Rebel T5i / Kiss X7i</li>
<li>Canon EOS 1000D / Rebel XS / Kiss F</li>
<li>Canon EOS 1100D / Rebel T3 / Kiss X50</li>
<li>Canon EOS 1200D / Rebel T5 / Kiss X70</li>
</ul>
<p><span style="color: #222222;">ShutterCount is certified to work with all of the cameras listed above, using their latest firmware revision.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Please quit all applications that might connect to your camera (e.g. Canon EOS Utility, Capture One, Adobe Photoshop Lightroom) before launching ShutterCount.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Questions? Problems? Check out the </span><a style="font-weight: bold; color: #003399;" href="http://www.direstudio.com/shuttercount/faq" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">ShutterCount FAQ</a><span style="color: #222222;"> or contact our </span><a style="font-weight: bold; color: #003399;" href="http://www.direstudio.com/support" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">support</a><span style="color: #222222;">!</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Compatibility:</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><a style="font-weight: bold; color: #003399;" href="https://itunes.apple.com/app/shuttercount/id720123827" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Mac OS X</a><span style="color: #222222;"> ($2.99) – Current version is 1.2, Requires OS X 10.6.8 or later, 64-bit processor </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><a style="font-weight: bold; color: #003399;" href="http://www.direstudio.com/shuttercount/eula" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Windows</a><span style="color: #222222;"> ($2.99) – Current version is 1.0, Requires Windows 7 SP1 or later, 32-bit or 64-bit processor</span></p>
```


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Aug 28, 2014)

Or just install Magic Lantern, it will show you the number of shutter actuations for free...


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 28, 2014)

...or FoCal (all versions) if you've already invested in that.


----------



## tolusina (Aug 28, 2014)

..... DSLRController shows it too


----------



## digigal (Aug 29, 2014)

Are any of these programs available for Mac?


----------



## risc32 (Aug 29, 2014)

so it's not just me. when i read the headline i thought how this would have been interesting and maybe useful in 2004, but i wouldn't think it would be now, but what do i know?


----------



## mpphoto (Aug 29, 2014)

digigal said:


> Are any of these programs available for Mac?



Yes, ShutterCount was available for OS X first.

http://www.direstudio.com/shuttercount


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 29, 2014)

I, for one, am happy to have a handy, dedicated utility for this price. Not interested at this time in Magic Lantern or FoCal. I'm sure they are great, but simplicity rules during times of job transitions, a new baby, and the whole wonderful hurricane of life!


----------



## HankMD (Aug 29, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> ...or FoCal (all versions) if you've already invested in that.



Didn't know that -- thanks, mackguyver!


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 29, 2014)

I'll buy it the next time I sell a used body. I've used eoscount twice... so this would be nice, having that functionality in perpetuity.


----------



## clicstudio (Aug 29, 2014)

I can already see the shutter count on my 1DX on the camera itself...
Unfortunately I have over 250,000...


----------



## Balb0wa (Aug 29, 2014)

Bought this, not a bad price, tried it on the 5D3 (111,175) and 1D4 (389,491)


----------



## TwiggyRamirez (Aug 30, 2014)

...or you can just download and use the *Astro Photography Tool v.2.54* for free. http://www.ideiki.com/astro/Download.aspx


----------



## JorritJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Worth noting is that the shuttercounts reported by the camera do not actually appear to be completely reliable. I've done a bit of testing across various EOS models about 18 months ago and the shutter count does not always increase exactly with the number of shutter actuations. Before you ask, yes, I have tried turned the cameras off and on again and pulling the battery between actuations and readouts.

Simply put, I've seen variances up to 30% during my tests, though I'm not at all sure why sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't update. If you care about this sort of thing it is easy enough to test yourself, though I have no idea if your camera will behave the same way. Of course, for most uses even a full 30% difference isn't all that relevant, just found it curious enough to mention.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 1, 2014)

JorritJ said:


> Worth noting is that the shuttercounts reported by the camera do not actually appear to be completely reliable. I've done a bit of testing across various EOS models about 18 months ago and the shutter count does not always increase exactly with the number of shutter actuations. Before you ask, yes, I have tried turned the cameras off and on again and pulling the battery between actuations and readouts.
> 
> Simply put, I've seen variances up to 30% during my tests, though I'm not at all sure why sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't update. If you care about this sort of thing it is easy enough to test yourself, though I have no idea if your camera will behave the same way. Of course, for most uses even a full 30% difference isn't all that relevant, just found it curious enough to mention.



I don't buy used bodies (or I have yet), but I do sell used bodies... And if I get a reading of 10K actuations... and my customer decides to confirm that amount... I hope the camera body tells the other program the same number... regardless if it it is correct or not. 

So... have you tested the variety of programs to see if the number is the same across the board?


----------



## JorritJ (Sep 2, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I don't buy used bodies (or I have yet), but I do sell used bodies... And if I get a reading of 10K actuations... and my customer decides to confirm that amount... I hope the camera body tells the other program the same number... regardless if it it is correct or not.
> 
> So... have you tested the variety of programs to see if the number is the same across the board?



Every tool I have tested and traced uses the exact same PTP command to retrieve the current shuttercount, and as such, each tool will report the exact same number (as far as I know this is the only way to retrieve shuttercount).

It's just weird that this number doesn't always increase properly (while the counter in the filenames for example works fine)


----------



## jonathan7007 (Sep 3, 2014)

Keep this thread, use one of the tools when selling a body, and give the buyer your count AND the thread to show that there might be differences or that it's understood that there has been a variation noticed. Then if Canon Repair later gives a "more official" (and different) count for that body you are covered.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 3, 2014)

Can I use this license perpetually... so if I change computers or operating systems in ten years, I can move the program to the new computer.


----------

